# Hair in the eyes



## pmohaver (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a 4 1/2 month old puppy and the hair on his face is growing in front of his eyes. Should I trim it, or let it grow and will it eventually hang away from his eyes. He has not had all his shots yet, so can't go to the groomer.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How do you want your Hav to look?


----------



## pmohaver (Dec 1, 2011)

*grooming eyes*

I want a shaggy "puppy cut" with hair on ears and around face a bit longer and body hair maybe about 1 1/2 to 2 inches. This is all new to me. He is my first Havanese or similar dog.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

pmohaver said:


> I have a 4 1/2 month old puppy and the hair on his face is growing in front of his eyes. Should I trim it, or let it grow and will it eventually hang away from his eyes. He has not had all his shots yet, so can't go to the groomer.


 I have one that eventually it did grow away from her face but I think its only because her sister and her ruff house so much that the hair got broken. Can you put it in a top knot? My other Havanese Maddie has her bangs cut it is nice to see their eyes.


----------



## pmohaver (Dec 1, 2011)

*eye hair*

The hair that is covering the eyes is growing from the base of the snout in the inside corners of the eyes and growing in front of the eyes. It looks like it will eventually curl and hang down but right now is right in front of his eyes.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Try chapstick, I've never used it but other people swear by it to make the hair lie nicely down until it grows out long enough to weigh itself down . And, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome! My Hav was a very hairy pup, as you can see from my avatar, so I clipped the hair between her eyes, just enough to keep it from poking her. I still clip that area today. I don't cut hair that falls on each side of her nose, but some do. I've played around with different looks. After all, it will grow back! Good luck!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I had the groomer cut down the hair around the eye..looks good and I can see eyes 

One thing my groomer asked was who cut his bangs? My mother in law decided to try herself and it came out crooked


----------

